
Putting the Wolfram Language (and Mathematica) on Every Raspberry Pi (2013) - tosh
http://blog.wolfram.com/2013/11/21/putting-the-wolfram-language-and-mathematica-on-every-raspberry-pi/
======
supahfly_remix
Is it possible to run a Raspberry Pi in a VM on x86? It would be slow, since
it's a different ISA, but probably fast enough. Has anyone tried this?

~~~
yontherubicon
You know you can get the cloud implementation for free, right?

~~~
supahfly_remix
No, didn't know that -- thanks for mentioning it. Are you referring to this?

[https://www.wolframcloud.com/](https://www.wolframcloud.com/)

------
Fred27
I don't know about everyone else, but removing Wolfram is the first thing I do
on a new Pi image.

